# Velocity Major Tom Rims w/ 105 Hubs - One Month In



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi there everyone! This is my first product review type post and I figured that this would be a great way to commemorate it.

The Major Tom has been a rim getting a bunch of hubbub here and there, but I'd yet to see a solid review of them and such so here goes.

First and foremost:
These rims are fantastic for gluing CX tubulars. Their wide rim profile is highly conducive to the 'Belgian' method of affixing a tubular and if you have ever done so you'll enjoy it even more. Their width will mandate a brake adjustment if you intend to do a lot of swapping so be aware.

Secondly, the rims are incredibly durable. At least, in my mind they are. They're only available as a 32 spoke set up to my knowledge for the moment and as a 165lb rider I can appreciate having extra-robust rims especially for something like cyclocross. True has been held quite nicely, despite being rammed into a barricade and going down in a couple corners.

Last, but not least. The rims are quite light. Even with 32 3x DT Comps all around and 105 hubs they still come in around 1720 or so. Sorry I can't recall off the top of my head.

The Bottom Line: If you are looking for high-performance CX specific rims without wanting to lighten your wallet these are a solid choice for someone who cares more about reliability than weight. If you're w weight-weenie you might be better off looking elsewhere.

Photos underneath. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## danwerle (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Marcos, Thanks for the review and photos. The wheels look great. I would like to add a few corrections or clarifications: 

- the width of the rim will only mandate an adjustment of the brakes if the rider is using cantilever brakes and rims that have a markedly different profile than the Major Toms; for example, if the rider is using the Velocity A23 clincher rims, there won't be any need for adjustment, as the rim profiles at the brake track are virtually identical

- they are available in many different spoke hole drillings; not just 32s

- they are around 430-440 grams per rim, comparable to Ambrosio Nemesis rims, but between 40-50 grams heavier than Velocity Escapes or other, lighter alloy tubular rims

I don't have any Velocity-related ties, or disclosures to provide with respect to other bike-manufacturing companies


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

danwerle said:


> Hi Marcos, Thanks for the review and photos. The wheels look great. I would like to add a few corrections or clarifications:
> 
> - the width of the rim will only mandate an adjustment of the brakes if the rider is using cantilever brakes and rims that have a markedly different profile than the Major Toms; for example, if the rider is using the Velocity A23 clincher rims, there won't be any need for adjustment, as the rim profiles at the brake track are virtually identical
> 
> ...


Thanks for your clarifications! I guess back when I ordered there were only 32's available then.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Great write-up. I've been thinking of building a set of Major Toms on some Ultegra hubs I have. So now that the season has progressed a bit, how do you still like them?


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

kupe said:


> Great write-up. I've been thinking of building a set of Major Toms on some Ultegra hubs I have. So now that the season has progressed a bit, how do you still like them?


They are still EASILY one of the best purchases I've ever made.

The wider rim leads to improved braking performance, which is really reassuring for some of those scary off-camber descents and fighting through some back and forth corners.

Also loved how the tires mounted so naturally onto the rim and really look like they are 'filling' their contact patch with the rim. I will never use a file-tread again, but that was my own foolishness and is in no way something against the wheels themselves.


----------



## GLBorchert (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm a road guy, new to CX, and just built up a set of Major Toms with DuraAce 7900 hubs and CX-Ray spokes. Definitely an easy build, especially for a rim without eyelets. Weight came in at 1581 without skewers, and 1705 with them. (Not that weight means all that much to a CX newbie.) Glued on some Tufo Flexus Primus 32. Compared to mounting most road tubulars, definitely a breeze on these rims. Safety is the key factor for me. Though I've mostly built road wheels with box style rims (Nemesis), I have built a couple sets using Velocity Deep V's, and they've held up very well. Since I weigh 190 lbs., I'll put these Major Toms to the test for sure.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reviews. I just built up some A23s and love the wide profile. Hopefully I will be getting a matching set of Major Toms for the fall.


----------

